# dreistachelige Stichlinge



## Teichfutzi (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Hat einer dreistachelige __ Stichlinge und wenn ja: Weiss einer, ob diese Stichlinge Kaulquappen fressen?
Ich hab im Forum noch nicht einen einzigen Beitrag zu Stichlingen gefunden, ist das so ungewöhnlich dreistachelige Stichlinge im Teich zu haben
Naja ich freu mich über Antworten!


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hi Benjamin,

Zitat "Nahrungsgrundlage sind __ Würmer, Insektenlarven und Kleinkrebse, Fischbrut wird jedoch auch gerne aufgenommen" (Quelle: pivi.de)

Da passen Kaulquappen wohl auch mit rein, wenn sie ins Schnäuzchen passen...


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

oha...
nich gut


----------



## Patsch (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Ich habe 10000!!! Stichlinge.Ich weiss nicht genau was die fressen,aber Ich glaube Ich habe nichts in meinem Teich das die Ficher friest.


----------



## Franzi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo Benjamin,
ja auch wir haben dreistachelige Stichlinge in unserem Teich, allerdings haben diese noch nie Interesse an Kaulquappen gezeigt. Spätestens nach anderthalb Wochen haben die Kaulquappen dann auch so an Größe zugelegt, dass sie definitiv nicht mehr in das Beuteschema der Stichlinge passen 

Liebe Grüße
Franzi


----------



## chromis (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hi,

dreistachlige Stichlinge gehören zu den schönsten und interessantesten einheimischen Fischen. Eigentlich sollte man die Tiere auf jeden Fall einmal gepflegt haben.

Allerdings vermehren sie sich ungeheuer effektiv und sorgen dafür, dass nicht sehr viel an Kleingetier hochkommt. Ich hatte in einem 2000l Teich über einen Zeitraum von vier Jahren einen Stichlingsbesatz, Kaulquappen kamen in dieser Zeit keine durch.


----------



## Teichfutzi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo alle Miteinander!
Schön, dass so viele was dazu geschrieben haben
@ patsch: Das die Viecher frisst oder das die Viecher fressen?
KEINER Frisst die Viecher, dank ihren Stacheln haben  sie keine Natürlichen Feinde, ausser __ Hecht, __ Zander, __ Barsch wenn die ganz ausgehungert sind.

@chromis: Ich finde auch, dass die sehr interessant sind, ich habe grade 3 Stichlingsmännchen im Brutkleid, jetzt verhalten sie sich ganz anders, die 3 zanken sich immer wieder und ausserhalb der Brutzeit schwimmen die in Eintracht zusammen
Mit der Roten Kehle/Brust und den Türkisen Augen sind die eine Pracht.
Kann ich jetzt damit rechnen, dass ich mich am Ende der Brutzeit/nächstes Jahr vor Stichlingen nicht mehr retten kann?:help

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die normalerweise keine Kaulquappen fressen ausser wenn die so viele sind, dass es nichts anderes mehr gibt?


----------



## owl-andre (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo Benjamin,wenn du was über hast an Nachwuchs gib mal bescheid--32791 ist ja nicht weit nach BI.


----------



## Teichfutzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

ok, aber ich glaube du kriegst schneller und evtl auch leichter welche, wenn du dir die selber fängst. Die leben in jedem größeren Bach und jedem See. Am besten geht das mit einer __ Senke oder einer Reuse. Wenn genug da sind, krichste die auch mit ein paar würmern und nem Kescher.
Aber klar wenn dir das lieber ist, kann ich dir gerne welche abgeben, wenn ich einmal genug habe.


----------



## Teichfutzi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Jetzt ist es soweit: Die Stichlinge haben abgelaicht und die ersten kleinen Stichlinge (1cm) sieht man auch schwimmen, meistens verstecken die sich aber im Hornkrautgebüsch. Kaulquappen scheinen keine durchgekommen zu sein, aber vielleicht war ich auch unaufmerksam und die sind alle rausgekommen...


----------



## Rheno (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hab seit diesem Jahr auch welche ein Männchen 3 Weibchen.

Was ich so toll an diesen Fischen Finde ist das Sie wie Kolibri im Wasser "stehen" und mit ihrem kleinen Flossen schnell schlagen.

Einfach Toll


Gruss 
Renato


----------



## Teichfutzi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Und haben sie bei dir abgelaicht?
Ich sehe, du bist auch ein Fisch-Genießer, ich beobachte die auch immer gerne und viel, der Höhepunkt war, dass die vor meinen Augen abgelaicht haben.
Das war toll!
Die machen ja fast alles mit den Brustflossen, sich tarieren, justieren und auch nach vorne schwimmen.


----------



## Rheno (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Nein Sie haben bei mir nicht abgelaicht, bzw. habe ich noch nichts gesehen!


----------



## Teichfutzi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

ein Tipp: Setze mehre (ab 3) Männchen in den Teich, dazu die doppelte menge Weibchen, wenn die Männchen Konkurrenz haben, ist die Brust/Kehle wesentlich röter, weil dann intensiver um die Weibchen geworben werden muss. Die doppelte Menge sollte es sein, damit die Weibchen nicht zu sehr bedrängt werden, aber die haltung mit gleichvielen Weibchen ist auch möglich, aber nicht so toll für die Weibchen.


----------



## Rheno (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Ja wenn das so ist werde ich morgen mal 2 Männchen erstmal dazu holen


----------



## Teichfutzi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Woher holst du die dir? Ich habe meine aus einem Bach in der Nähe mit einem 8x10cm Kescher rausgeholt, das war so einfach, ich musste die nichtmal mit Futter (Würmern) anlocken^^ Und die sind an der Brust blutrot und die Augen sind Türkies wie die Karibik...


----------



## Pidder (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo,
Ich hatte mal in einem kleinen gartenteich den neunstachligen stichling, pungitius pungitius. Das war immer nett anzusehen und er hat sich rege vermehrt. In der zeit waren auch __ frösche im teich, ob sie stark unter den kleinen stichlingen gelitten haben, kann ich nicht sagen.

Zur zeit habe ich einen teich ganz für amphibien, was zumindest die __ molche  gern annehmen (hauptsächlich der __ teichmolch, triturus vulgaris ): http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7bXNpx3ZjU&feature=related

Auf das interessante verhalten der stichlinge brauche ich aber dennoch nicht verzichten, vor meiner tür fließt ein kleiner bach, dort kann ich den dreistachligen stichling ( gasterosteus aculeatus aculeatus ) bei nestbau, zickzacktanz und brutpflege beobachten und filmen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVArQy15BSs&feature=related
Die fische sind wirklich schön und interessant, ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich mit diesen fischen (auch im gartenteich) näher befassen möchte!
Mfg,
Pidder


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Servus Pidder

Herzlich Willkommen

Danke fürs zeigen der Vidoes 

Speziell das der __ Molche hat mir sehr gefallen 

Du wirst doch im Teich noch andere filmenswerte Bewohner haben , etwa __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven usw..
Gibts davon auch Videos 

Und, zeige uns deinen "Molch"-Teich gerne in Bildern, mit einer Beschreibung dazu


----------



## Teichfutzi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo!
Das Video ist ja echt total toll 
Genauso habe ich meine Stichlinge auch beobachten können.
Jetzt habe ich keine Stichlinge mehr, die haben diesen sehr kalten Winter nicht überlebt 
Jetzt setze ich auch keine mehr in den Teich, der ist zu klein.

Was mir diese Jahr aufgefallen ist, waren seeeehr viele __ Libellen, die das Wasser verlassen haben. Ich hatte über 20 Larvenhäute an meinen Teichpflanzen "kleben" und konnte 2 Libellen beim Trocknen und Entfalten der Flügel beobachten, aber leider keine beim "Aus der Hauf fahren"
Ich vermute dass ich diese große Menge an Libellenlarven meinen Stichlingen zu verdanken habe, die viel Lebendfutter produziert haben.


----------



## goldfisch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo,
bei mir kommen trotz Dreistachligen Stichling Kaulquappen hoch. Kaulquappen werden bei mir sogar am Nest ignoriert. Makropoden und Notropis werden dagegen angegriffen. Die beisen dann kräftig zurück. Danach geht jeder seiner Wege.mfg Jürgen


----------



## Betty (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo Benjamin,

also ich habe Hunderte von Stichlingen und es waren vor 2 Jahren noch ca. 10 Stück. Es ist sogar verboten sie in der Natur auszusetzen, weil sie Lurchlarven aller Art fressen. (Habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen...)

Aber Du hast Recht, es sind sehr interessante Fische. Trotzdem wäre es toll, wenn auch sie jemand zum Fressen gern hätte. Aber, die mag keiner (piekst so!)


----------



## Pidder (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Die haben durchaus feinde, hier nur ein beispiel:http://www.fotonatur.de/show.php?id=HD10/HDGELBRAND2

Schön das Euch das Video über die dreistachligen Stichlinge und das mit den Molchen gefallen hat.


Digicat schrieb:


> (...) Du wirst doch im Teich noch andere filmenswerte Bewohner haben , etwa __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven usw..
> Gibts davon auch Videos
> Und, zeige uns deinen "Molch"-Teich gerne in Bildern, mit einer Beschreibung dazu


--> Leider habe ich (noch) keine weiteren Videos oder Bilder von anderen Bewohnern. Dafür aber hier noch ein Bild von einem Molchweibchen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photoplog/index.php?n=4047 und hier das eingeforderte Bild von dem Teich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photoplog/index.php?n=4051 .
Mfg,
Pidder


----------



## Pidder (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: dreistachelige  Stichlinge*

Hallo,
hier noch ein tolles beweisfoto für einen weiteren feind des stichlings http://pro.corbis.com/Enlargement/Enlargement.aspx?id=DK005566&ext=1 - und das waren erst zwei beispiele. Dennoch sollte man sich wohl schon entscheiden, einen fischfreien teich nur für amphibien oder einen teich mit fischen, in welchem auch amphibienlarven gefressen werden. 
Da können dann auch die paar fressfeinde des stichlings nichts ändern. 
Mfg,
Pidder


----------

